

Need a marketing person to take 30% stake - Advice - sammville

I am a developer and built a ad network but not good at marketing the product. How do i get a marketing person to take a stake in the profits and get customers. HN members advice pls
======
instakill
I work in digital marketing as well as media buying, so from the perspective
of 'somebody who you're looking for', I'd definitely recommend that you put
together a good list of features that your ad network has, the functionality
it offers, any USP's that other ad networks don't have, the (vaguely if need
be) type of networks you'd want to operate in.

Also, are you looking for a sales guy to actually get agencies or brands to
buy ads on your network, or are you looking for a person with a deep
understanding of online marketing that would be doing business development and
acquiring publishing channels for your network for advertisers to advertise
on?

~~~
sammville
Thanks for the advice. I am looking for a sales guy who would help acquire
publishers to the network..

~~~
instakill
Can you put an email address in your profile?

~~~
sammville
I have done that!! thanks

